# BP MS150 Houston - Austin 2010



## MerlinAma

So who is in this year?

I was in last year but a) got sick on Friday before the ride and b) the Saturday ride was cancelled because of weather. So it didn't happen for me.

I'm looking forward to this year even though our panhandle weather has been terrible for riding, including this Saturday's forecast for winds in the high 30's gusting to the 50's.

Just got a call from my buddy in Houston who was getting my packet. That is a relief as the the "requirements" for being on a big corporate team seem to be a little tedious. Two waivers, proof you took the safety course, etc, etc.

Oh well, it's all good.


----------



## fontarin

Loraura and I will be there.


----------



## MCF

3rd year. Looking forward to it...


----------



## culdeus

skipping this year. Though there are still open slots as of now. I think they really overplayed their hand this time out. Hopefully it means less traffic for you guys.


----------



## fontarin

culdeus said:


> skipping this year. Though there are still open slots as of now. I think they really overplayed their hand this time out. Hopefully it means less traffic for you guys.


I think they probably have room this year due to the fairly crappy weather the past 2 years. Year before last it was horribly windy, to the point where the challenge route was easier because it was sheltered, and then cancelling day 1 last year due to weather.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Too rich for my blood. I've done it a bunch of times, and really love the ride, but I can never raise more than about $200. I think the max I have ever raised was about $250, and that was on a year the minimum was $150...


----------



## Peanya

I'll be with my team, wearing a yellow jersey with red and black accents. Sunday, I might wear the Lounge kit....
For Jerry Rigged, raising the min is super easy! I've put only a couple hours into it and have raised just over $1000. I have to mail in some donations so it'll reflect though. Just email EVERYONE you know, and set your goal very high, as it helps get larger donations. You could also print up flyers and go door to door in your neighborhood. Also ask your boss, ask if your employer does contribution matching. 
I'm way behind in my training, but I'm sure I'll be ok.


----------



## MerlinAma

And again, the long range forecast for Saturday looks bad!


----------



## Peanya

MerlinAma said:


> And again, the long range forecast for Saturday looks bad!


I'll believe the weather report for Sunday on the 17th...


----------



## Loraura

Fontarin and I will be in Accenture Team Jersey's on Day 1.


----------



## aggarcia

I am a first year MS150 rider. My riding partner got me on Team Shell, so I get the benefits of a larger team. Fund raising is hard for some of us. I have raised about 1/2 the required amount. I am in great shape, I hope the weather is good.


----------



## MCF

It will probably rain...there was a 20% chance of rain today and it rained hard for the first two hours of a 75 mile ride. If you have never ridden in the rain, prepare to be absolutely miserable during the ride and in the soaked and muddy fairground in LaGrange. Oh yeah, and make sure you take turns at about 3mph and please stay off the painted lines when they are wet or you will go down and take others with you. AND finally, for the first timers - NO more than TWO abreast and when someone says, "On you left" MOVE TO THE RIGHT. Tell all your friends!

Saying that, I sure hope it is gonna be sunny!


----------



## aggarcia

The weather reports are not looking good at this point, but they miss the mark a lot. They are much more accurate the day before or day off. 

In my training I rode several times in the rain, so I am prepared for wet conditions. For me as long as I have my rain jacket, I am comfortable riding in the wet. I hope it is dry and warm, but I will ride in any conditions.


----------



## MCF

As of now, wind from the SE at 11mph for both days...so that would be nice!!


----------



## culdeus

As long as all those low pressure regions stay put in the rockies the wind will be phenomenal. 

Just a high risk this will involve sucking up too much gulf moisture if they get too close. 

I don't know if this ride can survive two major weather issues in back to back years. It rained on the second day a couple times the years I did it. Passing this year, but will consider somewhere down the road again maybe.


----------



## aggarcia

The weather report changes daily for the MS150 weekend. I will make weather related packing decisions on Thursday night. My bags have to be at the team truck for transport Friday by 5pm. Hopefully we will still get the east wind and mild temps with little rain. It all depends if the High stays where it is and keeps the moisture in the west from moving east.


----------



## MCF

If it gets rained out this year (like last year) I seriously doubt I will participate again for a while. If it rains a couple hours on either day, that is ok, but if it turns into more wet then dry, I am out. Just too much risk riding 180miles on wet roads.


----------



## culdeus

MCF said:


> If it gets rained out this year (like last year) I seriously doubt I will participate again for a while. If it rains a couple hours on either day, that is ok, but if it turns into more wet then dry, I am out. Just too much risk riding 180miles on wet roads.


It will almost certainly rain some. The real issue they have is the fairgrounds become a mud pit with any precipitation whatsoever.


----------



## Peanya

I wonder why the ride isn't in May, when the weather is usually nicer. 
Oh, did anyone notice the cheapo bottles they gave out this year? I'd prefer none over that. We got a bumper sticker, I wonder if that's why they went away from the Specialized ones.


----------



## aggarcia

I think the April date is good, but in May there is a better chance of much hotter temps. A free bottle is a free bottle. 

There is a good chance we will see some rain. It is hard to tell how much and what the effects will be until it happens. I have planned for rain and hope that it will stay away. The ride is rain or shine, just no thunder.


----------



## MerlinAma

aggarcia said:


> I think the April date is good, but in May there is a better chance of much hotter temps...........The ride is rain or shine, just no thunder.


If a ride picks a date, holds the event consistently for several years and there are no conflicts, then other events will usually respect that date and not compete with you. (Tour of California being the exception!) 

I can assure you that May, in general, is terrible. Between graduations (both high school and college) and weddings, there would be many people with conflicts. And that includes the volunteers.

One of the risks of outdoor activities is bad weather. Some wet weather is tolerable. Lightning gets me off the road looking for shelter!


----------



## MCF

culdeus said:


> It will almost certainly rain some. The real issue they have is the fairgrounds become a mud pit with any precipitation whatsoever.


Which is exactly why I don't stay at the fairgrounds. I can't imagine waking up and trying to get my bike in the mud and standing in line waiting to leave. I stay at a house in Bastrop and then drive back to Lagrange on Sunday and start about 1 mile away from the fairgrounds. Actually ride by the fairgrounds on the way to the park.


----------



## MerlinAma

MCF said:


> Which is exactly why I don't stay at the fairgrounds. I can't imagine waking up and trying to get my bike in the mud and standing in line waiting to leave. I stay at a house in Bastrop and then drive back to Lagrange on Sunday and start about 1 mile away from the fairgrounds. Actually ride by the fairgrounds on the way to the park.


I stay with an old riding buddy who moved to La Grange 10 years ago. His wife cooks for us. I pretty sure it's the best bed and breakfast in town. 
Probably wouldn't do this ride otherwise. Houston is about a day and a half drive from the panhandle! But we have family in both Waco and Austin so it gets some family visits taken care of too.
If you see a guy with socks on his water bottles say "hi". I never see anyone else doing this. 
And I'll be riding my Merlin.


----------



## aggarcia

Hopefully not under trees.


----------



## MCF

Just ride next to me...I am 6'4"...


----------



## MCF

Are You Ready To Ride!?!?!?!?


----------



## fontarin

Ready! ..Not looking forward to the campgrounds though. I'm trying to decide if I want to stow some small rubber boots in my luggage to walk around in.


----------



## aggarcia

Yes, I just dropped my LaGrange luggage off at the Team Truck. Tonight a cleanup of the bike and a once over. I will try and get a much sleep as possible, but 4:00am will be here sooner than later. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## tx_newbie

*Day 2 start sites_not staying in camp*

Sorry if this is a hijack, but I thought it better to embed this question here, since it is BP MS150 related.

I'll be driving up from Houston to Start Day 2--does anyone have any suggestions on a good, safe start point? I guess both 77 and 71 will intersect around La Grange--maybe take I-10 up to 71 and drive up as far as motor traffic is allowed, and then start cycling?

I've always stayed in La Grange overnight, so this is new to me (I'll also be starting solo, maybe before day light, and then find my way up to the main groups). I know La Grange is closed to motor traffic at certain hours, so I'll be driving up early (hopefully before they close down motor traffic on Sunday AM).

Any help/advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

good luck everyone, God speed, and keep the rubber side down!


----------



## MCF

Ready to roll..did a short 7 mile ride last night to make sure no strange noises developed. Drivetrain is spotless. Just waiting for wife to call and let me know if she will be able to drive to Lagrange tomorrow afternoon. I hope so...personal sag wagon. Avoding luggage drop off at the Omni, etc. etc. Yes, 4am will be here shortly. Hope to get to Omni West by 5:30am...


----------



## MCF

GREAT RIDE!! Knocked out day 1 only stopping for lunch and average 20.0mph and finished in just over 5 hours (did the 100 miles starting from Omni in Houston). Second day was a little tougher and average 18.8 mph due to hills and headwind. Only stopped at lunch after doing the park (fun stuff). Finished in Austin 11:30am. 
Back in Houston. Feel sorry for all those that stayed in the Fairgrounds due to the rain Saturday night. I was all tucked in Bastrop and was brought back to the Fairgrounds Sunday morning. Went after the Top 300 started.


----------



## fontarin

Loraura and I are back as well. We had a more moderate average of 16.8 on the first day, and 15.1 on the next. My knee was bothering me a bit on the 2nd day, but it wasn't too bad. The headwind was annoying, but the hills were basically like we were used to. 

The rain wasn't too bad - we were in a team tent so that made it a bit nicer and allowed more shelter.


----------



## MerlinAma

Wow - how lucky were we as far as weather? At least for the actual riding part. I got a little water off the wet roads Sunday morning but it wasn't bad. Never actually rode in rain. 
Also had arm/knee warmers on Sunday for a long time as it was a little cool to me.

One of the amazing things I experienced on the ride was the marshall who pulled us for mile after mile on his single speed - 53 X 16. I was just trying to hang on!


----------

